# FREE Birmingham Rollers - South Orange County, CA



## roller11 (Sep 10, 2009)

The following images contain Birmingham Rollers that I have available to be shipped (paid by yourself) or picked up locally. These birds are well taken care of and healthy. I'm downsizing my flock.

Pictures with 2 birds are pairs.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

How much would shipping be to zip code 30024 GA

Thanks!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

roller11,
where is your location?
thanks


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

O how I wish I was in your area.
Beautiful pigeons.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> How much would shipping be to zip code 30024 GA
> 
> Thanks!


around 24 to 30 dollars four two to three birds.


----------



## RollerLover08 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey I Wanna It. Do U Still Have It? Give me a email [email protected]


----------



## raja (Oct 23, 2011)

r u giving them for free hahaha if u r lmk bc i would love to take the first 1 the white with black dots and the black with white face i mena 1st pair is it free i mean i will pay shipping but r u giving t for free ?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

wow they are pretty wish i was close i am looking for black & white ones


----------



## raja (Oct 23, 2011)

*hey*

Hey Bro R These Free If Ya Then I Want The First Pair And Second Pair I Will Pay The Shipping And Box Lmk Plz I Am Waiitng


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

raja said:


> Hey Bro R These Free If Ya Then I Want The First Pair And Second Pair I Will Pay The Shipping And Box Lmk Plz I Am Waiitng


Yes the birds are free. Check the title
*FREE Birmingham Rollers - South Orange County, CA*

However the user has not been on since August and this thread was first posted in July so I would assume he found them a home by now. But you never know.

I believe it is forum default to be notified of PM's by email so try that!


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

hey mate can you ship to Australia?


----------



## tjad25 (Feb 6, 2012)

Very cool, nice birds


----------

